# Help fix my oil/coolant leak



## freeze plug (Oct 26, 2006)

****!!!!
The engine was fully rebuilt, started and ran fine briefly. The car was moved outside the garage (started a 2nd time) and "milkshake" started pouring out. The P.O. got pissed and fed up and pushed the car outside and left it.....until I came along.
The car will start and run, but oil and coolant PUMPS out like a fire hose. I tore it down today and found that it is coming out of a hole located above the crank pulley....what is this hole?








the general color:








































"fix me" she cries....


----------



## freeze plug (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Help fix my oil/coolant leak (freeze plug)*


----------



## Soccerpromaz (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Help fix my oil/coolant leak (freeze plug)*

looks awesome...cant wait to see it finished... as for the hole, i hope its just a missing bolt. that would own haha


----------



## freeze plug (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Help fix my oil/coolant leak (Soccerpromaz)*

nah i dont think its threaded....but I didnt try.


----------



## Soccerpromaz (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Help fix my oil/coolant leak (freeze plug)*

you should talk to mr zordan about it, hes got the same car i think. he can take some photos or something. he said something about a bleeder there i think. best of luck regardless.


----------



## freeze plug (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Help fix my oil/coolant leak (Soccerpromaz)*

he had 2 actually, his wife's a6 wag and he had a 2.8 A4 at one time. Ian says his 12v has a bolt....others say theres a missing freeze plug....i need to look at one i guess


----------



## Soccerpromaz (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Help fix my oil/coolant leak (freeze plug)*

yea, it deffinately looks like a freeze plug spot. i had a bolt missing in my 1.8 16v head when i bought it, coolant was going everywhere lol. but it wasnt mixxed and like a milkshake...


----------



## freeze plug (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Help fix my oil/coolant leak (Soccerpromaz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soccerpromaz* »_but it wasnt mixxed and like a milkshake...

yes it does not please me. maybe if it was coffee flavored itd be ok


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Help fix my oil/coolant leak (freeze plug)*

thats one of the bolt holes for the crank cover. its just a 10mm jis bolt, the same as the other ones right next to it. but if its a foamy color coming out I would assume that the HG are leaking into the oil... =(


----------



## Soccerpromaz (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Help fix my oil/coolant leak (Slimjimmn)*

unless...the bolt goes through a coolant and oil passage? hope for best


----------



## freeze plug (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Help fix my oil/coolant leak (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_thats one of the bolt holes for the crank cover. its just a 10mm jis bolt, the same as the other ones right next to it. but if its a foamy color coming out I would assume that the HG are leaking into the oil... =(

I havent had time to check, but it is possible that the oil is foaming/frothing like a cappuccino i suppose....ill catch some oil and let it seperate in a cup to see if there is coolant/water in it i guess.


----------



## YavoR32 (Jul 31, 2006)

That sux, i wish i had a garage to tear down mine too, it leaks coolant sometimes too...
p.s. do you use synthetic oil, because i use regular.


----------



## freeze plug (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (YavoR32)*

i just bought the car i have no idea whats in it


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (freeze plug)*

It looks to me like a bolt is missing. Like previously stated. However before condemning the head gasket, you may want to check the oil cooler. I know those can sometimes spring leaks between the tubes.


----------



## freeze plug (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*

yes it is missing a bolt, m8x35mm. i will check the cooler though as well since i have heard bad things about them in general


----------

